# HELP!  MISSING STOLEN DOGS FROM OUTWOOD, SURREY > SPRINGER AND LAB!  HELP!!!



## snopuma (20 April 2012)

Friends dogs went missing this morning from a smallholding in Outwood, Surrey, he had gone over to a friends to do some work let them out and by 10.30am they had vanished.

Dogs as follows:

Female English Springer Spaniel, small female, liver and white with full tail, very sweet natured, very well trained (she is the mum of my pup) approx 4 years old

Female Black Labrador, just over 1 year old, very well trained and super looking dog, fit, kind noble face, lovely jolly lab outlook on life,

it is highly unlikely that they went walkabout, they are highly trained and devoted to their owner never go out of sight, so its likely they have been taken.

Police have been informed.

Posts put up for approval on dogslost website.

He is offering a reward for their safe return.

If anyone hears anything please PM me

or if you have any ideas where we can look or post for them I would be really grateful, I dread to think what has happened to them, where they are now and what on earth they are thinking, I hope and pray they are okay, poor loves.


----------



## Mince Pie (20 April 2012)

Pics would be useful, I know people who own a boarding kennels in Outwood. Also are they gun dogs?


----------



## snopuma (21 April 2012)

I will try to get some pics up, and yes they are gun dogs but also much loved pets!


----------



## snopuma (21 April 2012)

Doglost links >

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=38852

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=38853

hope they work!


----------



## snopuma (21 April 2012)

PLEASE SHARE THE LINKS ON YOUR FACEBOOK ACCOUNTS, YOU NEVER KNOW YOU MIGHT HELP THESE GIRLS FIND THEIR WAY HOME, THANK YOU X


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 April 2012)

Will keep them peeled, I walk in Harewoods just down the road from Outwood occasionally.
I would also put up posters over the Fox (Coulsdon Common) where I walk everyday but the damn Corporation of London wardens rip them down.
Hope they are found soon.


----------



## snopuma (21 April 2012)

shameless bump - but in a good cause


----------



## quirky (21 April 2012)

I am a little .

In your OP, you state that they are devoted to owner and never go out of sight.
Does this mean they have seen who took them?

Anyway, that is by the by (I just found it odd), I do hope he is reunited with them soon. If and when he does get them back, he should really consider microchipping them.
I know if the dog wardens in our area pick up a stray and it is chipped, they will reunite with owner. No chip will mean a kennel stay at a minimum of eighty quid  . It really is cheaper to get them chipped. It is beyond me why responsible owners don't get them chipped tbh, I can't think of any good reason not to.


----------



## snopuma (21 April 2012)

SPRINGER HAS BEEN FOUND, NO SIGN OF LABRADOR THOUGH :O(   PLEASE KEEP FINGERS CROSSED FOR HER!


----------



## snopuma (21 April 2012)

quirky said:



			I am a little .

In your OP, you state that they are devoted to owner and never go out of sight.
Does this mean they have seen who took them?

Anyway, that is by the by (I just found it odd), I do hope he is reunited with them soon. If and when he does get them back, he should really consider microchipping them.
I know if the dog wardens in our area pick up a stray and it is chipped, they will reunite with owner. No chip will mean a kennel stay at a minimum of eighty quid  . It really is cheaper to get them chipped. It is beyond me why responsible owners don't get them chipped tbh, I can't think of any good reason not to.
		
Click to expand...

ONE OF THEM IS MICROCHIPPED, I SET UP THE DOGLOST POST AND I DIDN'T HAVE ACCESS TO THE CHIP NO.


----------



## quirky (21 April 2012)

snopuma said:



			ONE OF THEM IS MICROCHIPPED, I SET UP THE DOGLOST POST AND I DIDN'T HAVE ACCESS TO THE CHIP NO.
		
Click to expand...

I see 

You don't actually have to put the number on Doglost, just state yes or no to whether microchipped.

So had they strayed from the garden then, or was the Springer found to be with somebody?


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 April 2012)

I've put a link in my classified section on my retail site, hope it helps, Oz


----------



## snopuma (22 April 2012)

Thanks Oz!

Whats really weird about Tegan returning to the smallholding is that she has been bathed,  Its making us wonder if somebody has found them but she had escaped and they have still got Isla, Tegan could easily scale a 6' fence Isla couldn't, yet they haven't reported finding a dog or dogs?


----------



## Purple Duck (22 April 2012)

snopuma said:



			Thanks Oz!

Whats really weird about Tegan returning to the smallholding is that she has been bathed,  Its making us wonder if somebody has found them but she had escaped and they have still got Isla, Tegan could easily scale a 6' fence Isla couldn't, yet they haven't reported finding a dog or dogs?
		
Click to expand...

They may have taken dog to a local (or not so local) vets- have you tired calling ALL local vets?


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 April 2012)

Is the lab microchipped?


----------



## snopuma (22 April 2012)

We have called all the local vets and the wardens and got her up on doglost, owner has gone again as yesterday to search for Isla but no news yet, she is not microchipped and has no collar (yes I know, and he knows he should have done it by now).  I just hope that even if he never finds her, she finds a nice home and hasn't come to harm.


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 April 2012)

One of my ex's is a vet nurse and lives locally to where the dog was lost,I have asked her to put the word out too.I am going to go down to Harewood at about 5.30pm today for a walk down through the fields and woods, I will keep my eyes peeled.

I've also asked her son who's in kentwyns farm nearby (blacksmith) to keep an eye open on his land and his dad has a farm at outwood too, so they can all keep tabs on the area, Oz


----------



## snopuma (22 April 2012)

ISLA is home!

owner went out for hours this morning and found her in the woods!

Thank you to all those who helped look for her, your help is greatly appreciated!

She is tired and hungry but fine in herself and not hurt!


----------



## quirky (22 April 2012)

So not stolen then?

So glad they are both back and i hope the owner manages to secure his boundary.
My sis has a bedlington that is hell bent on escaping, whilst her other one just isn't bothered.


----------



## snopuma (22 April 2012)

Not stolen no, also they were not at home went they went missing they were at a friends farm as I think I mentioned in the OP, they could have easily been stolen and released as the travellers site is a knats fart away, police went twice there this weekend and dogs turn up I'm not saying its related only that it might be, just as they might have been taken in by anyone else and they escaped or they have been having a fine old time in the woods, they were 20+ mile from home so they had no idea where they were. and we will have no idea what happened to them. FYI dogs do get stolen it happens every day.


----------



## quirky (22 April 2012)

snopuma said:



			Not stolen no, also they were not at home went they went missing they were at a friends farm as I think I mentioned in the OP, they could have easily been stolen and released as the travellers site is a knats fart away, police went twice there this weekend and dogs turn up I'm not saying its related only that it might be, just as they might have been taken in by anyone else and they escaped or they have been having a fine old time in the woods, they were 20+ mile from home so they had no idea where they were. and we will have no idea what happened to them. FYI dogs do get stolen it happens every day.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope this incident gives him the kick up the @rse to get the dog chipped and to take more care of them in future 
Yes, dogs do get stolen frequently and it appears these were very lucky not to seeing as they were left to roam in unfamiliar surroundings


----------



## Clodagh (22 April 2012)

I'm so glad they have been found, what a nightmare for the owner. So glad for you all.


----------



## cremedemonthe (23 April 2012)

Glad they are safe and sound, Oz


----------



## HappyHooves (23 April 2012)

DOGS LOST has both now reunited! Thank goodness. Maybe the devoted owner will now shut them in a stable or somesuch when he  leaves the property as dogs are quite capable of escape if they want to however devoted they are to their absent owner.
Time to get the other dog microchipped as it does help return if they are lost or stolen.
Glad the outcome was happy!


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 April 2012)

Glad both dogs are home. He was VERY lucky to get them back. Needs to microchip the lab pronto.
The man who owns the field my horse and pony are,his dog(  8yr old staffy) went missing 14th dec and was never seen again.
Lets hope this man gets his lab chipped.


----------



## Cedars (23 April 2012)

Chip the dogs, ensure they're always secure.


----------



## Archangel (23 April 2012)

I'm so pleased the dogs returned


----------

